# Sigma super-tele multi-coated 400mm f/5.6



## BKSPicture (May 8, 2014)

Did a review of the Sigma super-tele multi-coated 400mm f/5.6 on my blog. 
Shots are taken with a Canon 500D.


*My review has more and hires images which can be found on my blog:* Sigma super-tele multi-coated 400mm f/5.6 Review © blog.bkspicture.com


----------

